# Flat Bump in the morning?



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi, 
Silly question but a bit worried...
I am 17 weeks 2 days and during the day and especially at night my bump is lovely and big (in fact huge) but when I wake in the morning its almost flat? as soon as I get out of bed and go downstairs its back and big again.
where does my baby go when it goes flat? and should I be worried?
Cheers. x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

its fine, your baby will be lying towards your back, due to you lying down at night but it is easier for him/her to move further forward when you stand up.

Soon he/she will be too big to hide from you  

Take care x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Oink, as always you have put my mind at rest.
God Bless you. x


----------

